# Die fünf schlimmsten Hardwarefresser der PC-Spiele-Geschichte - Videospecial



## NicoMendrek (21. April 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Die fünf schlimmsten Hardwarefresser der PC-Spiele-Geschichte - Videospecial* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Die fünf schlimmsten Hardwarefresser der PC-Spiele-Geschichte - Videospecial


----------



## eXitus64 (21. April 2013)

Morrowind lief damals auch nicht wirklich zufriedenstellend auf meinen ersten (eigenen) Rechner. Pentium 4 1,6GHz (Willamette), 256 SDR Ram, Geforce 4 TI 64MB, ebenso Unreal 2
und nur für Port Royale habe ich damals meine Grafikkarte aufgerüstet um die tollen Wassereffekte zu aktivieren, die auf einer Geforce 2 MX nicht darstellbar waren. Netter Nebeneffekt war natürlich die flüssigere Darstellung von Morrowind und Unreal 2 *g*


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (22. April 2013)

Oja an Morrowind erinner ich mich auch mit Grauen 

PS: Bei ALLEN Specials vergesst ihr Outcast... aber hier fällt es euch ein?


----------



## MichaelG (22. April 2013)

In die Liste gehört auch noch FEAR mit rein. Aber es gibt noch einige andere....


----------



## PabloCHILE (23. April 2013)

FEAR1,Crysis1,Farcry 2 und Max Payne1...und wenn ich länger als 5min überlege fällt mir garantiert noch mehr ein


----------



## Chazer (23. April 2013)

PabloCHILE schrieb:


> FEAR1,Crysis1,Farcry 2 und Max Payne1...und wenn ich länger als 5min überlege fällt mir garantiert noch mehr ein


 
Far Cry 2 ging aber noch, Crysis hatte schon 1 Jahr vorher höhere Anforderungen, zumindest wenn man mit maximalen Einstellungen spielen wollte.


----------



## Rolf2k22 (23. April 2013)

hm ich find arma 2/3 auch sehr hardwarehungrig... auch wenn es gerechtfertigt ist wegen großer welt/sichtweite/details/ki usw..


----------



## D3T0NAT10N (23. April 2013)

Armed Assault 2 ist auf jeden Fall extrem hardwarehungrig.

Mir fällt auch noch SpellForce (2004) ein, das ich auch erst einige Jahre nach Erscheinen mit einem aktuellen PC richtig flüssig auf hohen Details genießen konnte...hängt damit zusammen, dass die verwendete Engine ursprünglich nicht für Strategiespiele gedacht war und dass diese auch den Wechsel zwischen 3rd-Person und RTS-Kamera ermöglichen musste! (und trotzdem sollte die Rollenspielansicht ja noch hübsch aussehen, d.h. die Einheiten waren ziemlich detailreich designt)


----------



## Decstarr (25. April 2013)

Was ist mit Gothic 3? Das war damals auch extrem verbuggt und lief quasi auf keinem Rechner wirklich gut, weil man idealerweise einfach 4 GB Ram gebraucht hat.


----------



## Maiernator (25. April 2013)

MichaelG schrieb:


> In die Liste gehört auch noch FEAR mit rein. Aber es gibt noch einige andere....


 
auja fear war aufjedenfall nicht ohne.
überlege gerade noch.... Hm Crysis ja.
Gab aber noch Doom 3. War auch nicht ohne. Total war frisst ab einer gewissen Einheiten Anzahl halt Ram und Cpu wie nichts.


----------



## theDeadlyShadow (19. Mai 2013)

Minecraft gehört auch hier rein. Das Ding ist echt scheiße programmiert, so dass es, für das was es ist, echt viel RAM braucht. Zu viel...
Battlefield 3 fällt mir auch noch ein. Ich kann zum Beispiel Skyrim auf mittleren- hohen Einstellungen spielen, wären Battlefield 3 auf niedrigster Einstellung nicht nur scheiße aussieht, sondern auch noch übel laggt.


----------



## NeoVanGoth (3. Juni 2013)

Noch ein Beispiel aus den 90er Jahren und schon wieder Origin (suprise):
CyberMage: Darklight Awakening
Kam Ende 95 auf den Markt und wollte mindestens einen 486 DX2 66 MHz mit 8MB RAM, was schon eine ganz passable Kiste war (ich habe im März 95 lockere 300.- DM für 4MB RAM bezahlt - übrigens, damit Wing Commander 3 läuft ). Damit gab es aber nur die VGA-Version, während man für die SVGA-Version 16MB RAM und tunlichtst einen Pentium 133 benötigte. Die hat dann immer noch geruckelt (gemeinerweise durch eine Einschränkung der Engine - sogar heutzutage läuft das Spiel nicht wirklich flüssig).

Außerdem: MS Flight Simulator. Jede Version. Der Tod eines jeden PCs, zumindest wenn man ihn einigermaßen hübsch haben will. Bis heute.

PS: Der bei Outcast genannte Pentium MMX 200 mit 32MB RAM stand bei mir im Fabruar 1997 schon unter den Tisch. 99 hatte der fleissige Gamer schon einen Pentium 3 mit 64MB am Werkeln, während sich die Pfennigfuchser noch über den 98 herausgekommenen Mendocino Celeron freuten, der nicht nur saubillig war, sondern dank kleinem, aber schnellen Cache bei Spielen auch sehr fix, recht problemlos von 300 auf passable 450MHz übertaktet werden konnte und sogar in Dual-Boards SMP-geeignet war (mit Windows NT 4.0 - brrrrrrr!).


----------



## Lunica (4. Juni 2013)

> Die fünf schlimmsten Hardwarefresser der PC-Spiele-Geschichte - Videospecial gefragt.



In Ultra mit Physx kommt selbst ein i7@5GHz & GTX690  Gespann in Planetside 2 an die Grenzen.
Crysis 3 ist natürlich auch übel (Very High Quality).

3DFX Games (Glide) waren mir lieber. Die waren wenigstens noch auf die Hardware optimiert.
Heutige Spiele sind sehr schlecht optimiert.
Eine teure 3DFX hatte ich mir damals gekauft von Miro (~500€ umgerechnet). Heute bei den schlechten PC Ports würde ich mir nie eine teure Karte kaufen (max. 200€).

PC Gaming lohnt sich kaum noch. Wundert mich das diese total überteuerten GPUs überhaupt noch jemand kauft.

Glide war ja eine Weiterentwicklung von OpenGL speziell für Spiele. Deswegen lief damals auch jedes Glide Game exzellent.


----------



## Calf (21. Juli 2013)

Reunion aus den 90ern ist meiner Erinnerung nach auch so ein Kandidat.

Ein ausschalten des CD-Roms und Windows in der config und autoexec war damals beim 486 unumgänglich sonst konnte man davon ausgehen das noch nichtmal ein Start funktionierte, da hier eine Technologie am  Werk war die nie wirklich fuss fasste, genannt EMS Speicher.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reunion_%28Computerspiel%29


----------



## Arthax (23. Juli 2013)

Rolf2k22 schrieb:


> hm ich find arma 2/3 auch sehr hardwarehungrig... auch wenn es gerechtfertigt ist wegen großer welt/sichtweite/details/ki usw..


 Wollte ich auch gerade sagen, aber ARMA 2 ist immer hardwarehungrig egal welche Details du einstellst^^


----------



## Dysan (4. Oktober 2013)

"Giants" ist die Antwort. Das Spiel lief selbst mit dem Top-Modell der Grafikartengeneration danach noch nicht flüssig. Für GeForce 2 entwickelt und lief auf der GF3 TI nicht flüssig. Das selbe gilt für Neverwinter Nights 2 mit vollen Leucht-Effekten.


----------



## hippo99 (14. November 2013)

00:29 Wing Commander III: Heart of t´he Tiger
01:29 Outcast
02:24 Ultima IX: Ascension
03:04 Supreme Commander
03:56 Crysis 1 & 3


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. November 2013)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Oja an Morrowind erinner ich mich auch mit Grauen


 
Dafür hüpfte das Spielerherz freudig, als man das erste Mal dieses Wasser sah. Das gab es so realistisch zuvor in noch keinem Spiel.
Und auch das Spiel an sich war super. Das beste Elder Scrolls bisher.

Ich weiß noch, als ich noch jünger war. Wenn ich dann noch nicht das Geld für einen neuen PC hatte, dann hab ich immer im Fenstermodus gespielt und das Fenster immer kleiner und kleiner gemacht, bis es endlich einigermaßen flüssig lief. So hab ich dann gezockt, bis ich einen neuen PC kaufen konnte. Hach, das waren noch Zeiten


----------



## Enisra (14. November 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Dafür hüpfte das Spielerherz freudig, als man das erste Mal dieses Wasser sah. Das gab es so realistisch zuvor in noch keinem Spiel.
> Und auch das Spiel an sich war super. Das beste Elder Scrolls bisher.


 
vielleicht war das der Gedanke hinter dem DSA-Remurks
man wollte die sentimentalität der alten Morrowind-Fans ansprechen und deswegen auch die gleiche Grafik genutzt


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. November 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> vielleicht war das der Gedanke hinter dem DSA-Remurks
> man wollte die sentimentalität der alten Morrowind-Fans ansprechen und deswegen auch die gleiche Grafik genutzt


 
Vermutlich haben sich diese Spieler dann vor Frust ins Wasser geworfen und wollten bloß schnell ersaufen......sind aber dann nur durch ein Loch im Boden aus der Welt gefallen


----------



## hippo99 (14. November 2013)

00:29	Wing Commander III: Heart of the Tiger
01:29	Outcast
02:24	Ultima IX: Ascension
03:04	Supreme Commander
03:56	Crysis 1 & 3


----------



## Mendos (13. Dezember 2013)

Also ich bin immer noch der Meinung, daß Origin damals einen Vertrag mit den Hardwareherstellern hatte. So ziemlich jedes Spiel von denen setzte damals den zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt leistungsfähigsten PC voraus, um ruckelfrei spielbar zu sein.


----------



## matikism (29. Dezember 2013)

Meine Meinung nach, dürfen auf jedenfall "Gothic 3" und "Stalker SOC" nicht fehlen!!


----------



## SirLoveJoy (29. Dezember 2013)

Stimmt,supreme Commander war echt heftig,was man zu dieser zeit von RTS Spielen überhaupt nicht gewohnt war!


----------



## Legsor (29. Dezember 2013)

Everquest 2 darf auch nicht fehlen! War für damalige Verhältnisse echt hardwarehungrig. Läuft dafür heute aber um so besser und schöner. Ich spiele seit 5 Jahren erstmals wieder Everquest 2 und das Spiel ist der Hammer. Das beste MMO ever.

Gefreut hat mich auch Supreme Commander, Wing Commander und co. Ach was waren das noch Zeiten. Meiner Meinung nach darf Elite auch nicht fehlen das war damals mein erstes Spiel auf dem Amiga mit CD!


----------



## Cicero (30. Dezember 2013)

Nette Beispiele. 

Ich würde auch mal ein Special über Games mit dem meisten Disketten- Wechsel- Dich- Orgien lustig finden. 

Wenn ich da an meinen alten Amiga 500 und diverse Spiele denke...


----------



## hobome (31. Dezember 2013)

Sämtliche Simulationen von Jane´s Combat Simulations. Ich denke da an den Longbow oder die F-15.  Die waren eigentlich immer erst 1 - 2 Jahre nach Release spielbar ...
https://www.mobygames.com/game-group/janes-combat-simulations

Cheers
hobome


----------



## Streiter-Innos (31. Dezember 2013)

Damals für Ultima Ascension hatten wir extra 32mb Ram gekauft, um dann auf 64mb zu kommen. Es wurde zwar flüssiger, allerdings nur marginal... Wir staunten nicht schlecht, als wir den Riegel installiert hatten und kaum Verbesserungen in der Performance vorfanden. Durchgezockt haben wir es trotzdem mit großer Begeisterung. Ich finde die Grafik - bzw. mehr das Grafikdesign der Welt - Heutzutage immer noch ganz schön.
 Für alle, die mal wieder in Ultima Ascension reinschnuppern wollen kann ich nur folgende Modifikation empfehlen, die das Spiel grafisch um einiges aufpoliert, sowie den Detailgrad der Spielwelt enorm erhöht:

FORGOTTEN WORLD - An Ultima IX Ascension Mod

 Guten Rutsch !


----------



## BuzzKillington (31. Dezember 2013)

GTA IV hat damals meinen PC auch zum schwitzen gebracht


----------

